# Ryuke starts making more sakura skins again



## RyukeDragon (Nov 6, 2009)

Got a bunch of industrial music from a friend of mine, started thinking about making another sakura theme. Right now working on the double-line icons. In this i'm going for a LED board that lights up according to the FILE_TYPE. I think this is going to be the most computer-like piece of the whole theme, I'm thinking the file list will be akin to engravings on metal.

*Sakura Skin Download of version 0.11*
Still contains a large number of unfinished pieces, but contains all features listed in this thread as of Nov 12th 6pm

0.11 updates:
Added final mp3 console, scroll bar, temporary launcher, and single line icons and bars.


Spoiler



Mp3 console:





File list icons, single bars:







FL_BG_TopMsg:




Heug like xbawx wallpaper:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/groo...emp/Angel-1.png

File type icons



Spoiler



Icons





 Folder________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBA rom





 Images________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NDS rom





 Skin________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sound





 Document________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unrecognized file


Cursors:


Spoiler









 Not in use





 Song currently playing





 Currently Selected Item

Which will combine to make this:




or if you've just started playing a song:





And that'll be over this:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2009)

Like this pretty much!


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, those are pretty awesome!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 9, 2009)

I believe the file background is going to be a number of light blue cogs. I usually leave out the shortcut information on the top mainscreen, I never was a fan of it, which leaves me with a good amount of customization space.
Edit: 
New File list top image:





Also abandoned cog idea for now, using this now:


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I liked that angel bit more than i thought i did. Here's a 1920x1080 desk of it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/groo...emp/Angel-1.png


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, i never liked how big the bottom button is in the pull-out mp3 console... so I cut it. here's the new basic shape of my mp3 console for this release:




Kind of going for one of those old tape-recorders with the big honkin butttons. 

Don't take this as anything like what it'll end up tho, this picture is from my Tragedy of Bashitarlle theme and it started as a grey square... this is before I resized it.:


Spoiler











Edit: now with MOAR definition!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

This post contains things that will be in version 0.11 of the skin
0.11 available now at top of thread.

Finished:
Mp3 console:




File list icons, single bars:




(p.s. I hate you for using single linez)
Launcher menu
Scroll Bar


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 14, 2009)

This is looking really great!  I can't wait for you to finish it!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Dec 9, 2009)

Took a break on this theme to work on some iphone crap for a friend of mine. Bored of the normal clock, so on the dark option it's going to be a readout instead of numbers.






every 64x64 square is it's own digit. for the smaller sizes like 24pt and 16pt I'm going to just use the images from the Digital readout] I've got planned for the SCW text.

Follows is unrelated to the theme, it's the crap I did for my friend.


Spoiler



My friend's a big Metal Gear fan and has a codec sound for his ringer or something. He said something about some codec thing that somebody else had put up on the internets. Being a fan of one-upmanship, I made my own.
I based it on the Metal Gear Solid codec




The iPhone's orientation doesn't lend well to the folding to the side method that is used in game, so I made it fold up instead. I made one image for the background, and one image to be set as the image that shows up when a contact calls you. Don't know how it specifically works, so it could look wrong. Anyhow, here's the images.


----------



## Hybris (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks great !


----------

